# Rubik's Brand 3x3 Mod (INCREDIBLE)



## Lethalis1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

I made a video on how to modify a Rubik's Brand 3x3. I hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw that coming.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 22, 2013)

and its not even a rubik's brand. saw it coming too.


----------



## Lethalis1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a C4Y Diy which uses the exact same mold design. Still a terrible cube. =3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer Dayan mod. 


Spoiler



Hide rubiks brand in drawer and get a Zhanchi.


----------



## Lethalis1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I prefer Dayan mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Have one. 


Spoiler


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 22, 2013)

Lethalis1234 said:


> Have one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks. Guhong?


----------



## Lethalis1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

Super heavily modded Zhanchi. The best cube I've ever owned, and probably ever will own =)


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2013)

Where's the video?


----------

